
Angela Merkel, German Chancellor, to step down in 2021 - sahin-boydas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-germany-politics-merkel/merkel-will-not-seek-re-election-as-cdu-party-chair-source-idUSKCN1N3119
======
LeanderK
As a german student, i don't really remember the time before merkel. I was 5
years old when Merkel took the CDU-chair. It's really the end of an era.

I have always wondered how merkel can do such a hard job for so long. She is
64 and looks very healthy.

~~~
jobigoud
The previous one, Gerhard Schröder, is still alive. The one before was Helmut
Kohl and we are already back to 1982!

I want to see a list of all countries sorted by the number of their former
presidents that are still alive. Could be an interesting metric coupling
democracy and longevity.

------
Koshkin
"2021 is a [wonderful|interesting|prime?|...] number." \- That's hacker news.

